# Has anyone have a home made bike stand? DIY?



## dozer dude (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess my real question is where to get the clamping device. I have a MIG and lots of tube around I could use for the framework. Does anyone sell a clamp only at a fair price?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190038342724&category=27953
Ultimate Pro stand, clamp only....For as much as a stand can cost?????


----------



## dozer dude (Nov 22, 2006)

yea... after shopping around, I couldn't find a decent clamping head for less than a $100. may as well buy the whole stand. However, after mastering the search engine on here, I found some great ideas. (online forums rock!) by the way, does tool time have a FAQ section? seems like this and other common threads could be there.

lots of great ideas here

Hawaiian Wood stands

aluminum rack with elec outlets

Great ideas here nice clamps

pipe clamp pic

thats as much as I have for now.


----------



## Demonsmasher (Aug 1, 2006)

I looked into clamps, but just went ahead and bout a stand for the price.


----------



## Solohopper (Nov 15, 2006)

This is what I made out of scrap I had laying around. On my new bike I clamp to the seat post.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Demonsmasher said:


> I looked into clamps, but just went ahead and bout a stand for the price.


You know, I tossed this around...I figure I will get the ultimate pro, and Then make some sort of extension to make it a fixed pole/tripod....I have watched my friend wield his bike around the tripod and it Can get tipsy turvy...
Well at least it made me grab for it...


----------

